# Martial Arts Logging Software



## FearlessFreep (Aug 27, 2007)

So..I'm looking for a new job and realizing there are some things that I can do that are not heavy on my resume (mostly Java, C# and some web stuff) so I thought about doing a 'portfolio' of samples: demo code and sample programs I would write up for the sake of showing what I can do outside of just my resume.

This led me to remember something I have often thought about.  I've often wanted to have a piece of software I could use for keeping track of my training.  Classes, techniques, lessons learned, notes, accomplishments, goals, etc...  Most Martial Artists keep various diaries, logs, notebooks, whatever... and I just thought that with as much time as I spend on the computer, I often use text files and spreadsheets, so I was looking at something more organized and integrated.  

So I started developing a demo of a basic idea for something like this (in Java).  As the complexity grew I started wondering "well is this something others could use?  I'm putting a lot of time into a 'demo'...would it be worth taking it all the way to a full fledged product?'  

Now I'm wondering if there would be an interest in something along these lines; a computer based tool, either desktop or web based, for organizing personal training and practice

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Flammie (Aug 28, 2007)

I might have a cool idea for a software training thing. A piece of software
that helps you to train reflexes, counter attacks and other exercises you can think of. 

Let me explain:

there is a screen with two big circles. One is coloured Green, the other one is Red. At random moments one of the two will be lightened (so it stands out from the other) With some kind of a sound going along with it. Something like: TEEEUT. Imagine the left one is the right straight of your opponent, and the right one will be the left straight. So when one of the circles will be lit up and makes sound you do your counter move. This way you can train your reflexes because you have to respond as fast as possible. Per example. left  circle flickers and goes TEEUT at a random moment (you cannot predict when, its random) You slide to the left (as though you are dodging his punch) and counter attack with a kidney punch. Then go to your original stand again and do this for an hour or something 

Imagine the other wide possibilites. Left = Push up. Right = Sit up
You go running at your place, TEEUT left one FLICKERS: QUICK DO PUSH UP stand up and try again. I think this will help with training, reflexes and making training in front of your PC fun. 

So screen, 2 circles (can be very basic) and a random timer that activates either one of them. 

I hope my point is clear but i doubt it!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 28, 2007)

I would definatly be intersted in some type of logging software - especially if it would be possible to make descriptive notes of new techniques learned.  A Forms mapping tool would be pretty cool also.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I would definatly be intersted in some type of logging software - especially if it would be possible to make descriptive notes of new techniques learned. A Forms mapping tool would be pretty cool also.


 

I agree with Buzzy, it would and could be useful for the right type of people.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks.  I waned to gauge interest and get some feedback before taking it too much further, just to know what directions and level f effort would be warranted  (I once spent months working on a web based software product only to find out there was no interest in it)

Take care,
Jay


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 2, 2007)

I meant to ask before I put a lot more time into this.  I had a few questions for anyone who could possibly be interested in using something like this:

1) Would people prefer desktop apps or web apps for something like this?
2) Would people use something like this for themselves (my training) or their students (what you've taught to who)?  Those are actually probably two different sets of problems to solve and I would be interested in how many people would be interested in either one.

Thanks again,
Jay


----------



## bydand (Sep 2, 2007)

Personally like desktop myself.

I would be interested in both types of apps. really.  Shoot roll the whole thing into a management bundle with an inventory module add-on and lets talk turkey.  Hard to find a program that tracks a MA school needs.  Attendance, payments, lesson plans, advancements, etc....


----------



## agemechanic03 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmmmmm...Sounds very interesting. I believe I would be interested in this too. I really like the idea!


----------



## Tabris (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd be interesting in this, you have my vote and promise you'll not be wasting your time.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 4, 2007)

Desktop and Web based both have their advantages and disadvantages.  Desk top is normally much faster and user friendly (for example, drop down menus with better search options), but web based can be accessed anywhere at any time.  I have used some software that has both versions, and it would be PERFECT if they could talk to each other and the data entered into one is accessible in the other platform.

Personally, I intend to use it for myself alone, although I think there is a huge market for schools.  The Air Force has a program which allows everyone who works out in the gym to enter their progress by simly entering their password.  The whole thing works off of small kiosks in the gyms.  This system actually links into the work out equipment itself, so it tracks things while you're actually doing them.  That is obviously not possible, but a system that anyone can log in to with a unique username or password may be useful - especially if they can enter the info at the school, but access it from home, via the web.  That could be a more robust "commercial" level product.

I realize that software of that magnitude is much more difficult and you are looking at a very specific target audience...but with the right marketing, there are a huge number of MA schools in the country who would probably be interested.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2007)

as horrid as I am with comps any softwear that helps me record my thought is always helpful


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 4, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> as horrid as I am with comps any softwear that helps me record my thought is always helpful



That was my thought as well.  

Thanks to everybody for the ideas and encouragement.  I will let you know as I progress further.


----------



## j_s_kelley (May 31, 2011)

www.MartialManagement.net

Scott.


----------

